# 2 Wire DSL/ROUTER



## kimc700 (Apr 11, 2007)

This is my first time using Techguy.org site...hope this is the right area to post this question.

My friend just got a ATT 2 Wire dsl/wireless router. Does anybody know how to access the configuration utilty? Like my Linksys is by typing in the IP address of 192.168.1.1. Can't seem to find the proper address for the ATT 2 Wire dsl/wireless router.

Thank you to All!


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

may be a dumb ?, but didn't it come with a manual or access 2 such online??  or has he tried calling at&t?


----------



## kecker (Apr 9, 2007)

Try http://192.168.0.1/ That works on my sbc modem (bought out by att)


----------



## kimc700 (Apr 11, 2007)

Your thoughts are not dumb...it just showed my ignorance or my old age. Thank you!!!


----------



## kimc700 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you for the advise - both you and WTXCOWBOY advises worked. Thanks again!


----------

